# New 2015 Venge



## eagledriver22 (May 11, 2014)

This is my new 2015 venge.not totally set up yet.it has ultegra 11 speed.all comments welcomed.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

*yellow is the new black*



eagledriver22 said:


> This is my new 2015 venge.not totally set up yet.it has ultegra 11 speed.all comments welcomed.
> View attachment 298528


i like, looks like fun


----------



## geomel108 (Dec 6, 2011)

Saweet!!!


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Looks great congrats on the new bike!


----------



## eagledriver22 (May 11, 2014)

Thanks.cant wait till tonight


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

sick... really nice bike.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

I wouldnt have thought of that color, but it's startlingly nice. And you can roll with matching gatorade in the bottles...


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Sweet looking bike...especially for such a big bike. Looks like a 61cm...is it?

You must be a big boy. How tall are you?

How do you like the ride quality of your Venge compared to other bikes you have owned?

Congrats.


----------



## turtle14 (Jul 21, 2009)

So, first impressions?? How does it ride?! Come on man, I have to live vicariously through you!


----------



## eagledriver22 (May 11, 2014)

Was not able to get it yet.LBS was very busy,but he will have it done today,Iam 6/2,and yes its a 61,cant wait to get this.will be riding all weekend.if it ever stops raining.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

eagledriver22 said:


> Was not able to get it yet.LBS was very busy,but he will have it done today,Iam 6/2,and yes its a 61,cant wait to get this.will be riding all weekend.if it ever stops raining.


You gots some long legs for a guy 6'2". 
Be sure to come back and tell us about the ride quality.
Cool looking bike.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm 6'2' as well and just by looking at the picture, I would think that your saddle is about 4" high. I'm thinking, you don't have it adjusted yet. Anyhow it sure is a good looking bike and I love that color. Have fun.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Looking at that picture, you're right, it's too high. Reading the post, you would have noticed it is not set up yet. Better to mount the post too high to hide scratches verses the other way around. 

Sorry for the rain, it sure is sunny here.


----------



## eagledriver22 (May 11, 2014)

First 30 mile ride today.The ride on this bike for me was great,i had a madone 5.9 with di2,this rides better,aero factor not much for me,have to loose more weight.but i dont care,this bike handles great,and looks great,only downfall was getting used to shifting mechanical again,not bad.shifting was flawless with the ultegra 11 speed.overall glad i made the upgrade.


----------



## Ricey155 (Feb 17, 2012)

Bright


----------



## oldskoolm4 (Mar 14, 2009)

Congrats! I love the color! Hopefully its available in a poor boy model so I can upgrade....haha.


----------



## johnnysworks (May 15, 2014)

It's not a *new* Venge though, it's the same one that's been around for 5 years. Specialized needs to update this bike.....


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

How are you liking it? I'm looking at the same bike. What's she weigh?


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

johnnysworks said:


> It's not a *new* Venge though, it's the same one that's been around for 5 years. Specialized needs to update this bike.....


It got a new fork this year, the bottom bracket is now an aluminum bonded insert, and the cable ports have all been changed. So it did receive a minor update. New new bike next year.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

vertr said:


> It got a new fork this year, the bottom bracket is now an aluminum bonded insert, and the cable ports have all been changed. So it did receive a minor update. New new bike next year.


You got info on that, or just a high-odds guess?


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

I have info, but seriously at this point it's not even a question. The Venge is a model year older than the SL4 and this year they put in big price drops to keep sales flowing until the new frame.


----------



## Imaking20 (Mar 2, 2012)

johnnysworks said:


> It's not a *new* Venge though, it's the same one that's been around for 5 years. Specialized needs to update this bike.....


Didn't he just buy it? That makes it new.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I think that bike looks great....if it were mine i might tint the roval decals so they are not bright white or remove them all together....there is no white on the frame to tie in the color


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm 6'2 and ride a 58. 61 seems too tall IMO but the bike looks terrific. Great color.


----------

